# 8. Bikemax MTB-Marathon in Siedelsbrunn



## alpionline (20. April 2009)

"FEEL THE TRAIL"
Am Sonntag, den 24.05.2009 um 9:30 Uhr ist es wieder soweit, dann fällt der
Startschuss zum 8. Bikemax MTB-Marathon in folge am HARDberg in Siedelsbrunn (Odenwald)!
Die Marathonteilnehmer dürfen sich auf die beliebten Trails Rund um den Hardberg freuen um auch die Waden wieder dabei voll aufzupumpen.
Die Königsetappe mit 75Km und 1.500 Höhenmeter ist dabei die Herausforderung für alle ambitionierten Trail-Marathonistis.
Bei der Mittelstrecke kann man bei 50Km und 1.000 Höhenmeter auch seine
Kondition auf die Probe stellen. Die Kurztrecke ist ideal für den Einsteiger um bei 25Km und 500 Höhenmeter Wettkampf-Feeling zu bekommen.

P.S.
Unter den Ersten 200 Anmeldungen wir ein Netbook verlost.

Weitere Informationen zur Veranstaltung unter:
www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de


----------



## Bountain Mike (14. Mai 2009)

Scharre schon mit den Hufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpionline (14. Mai 2009)

Bountain Mike schrieb:


> Scharre schon mit den Hufen.



 No Pain - No Gain !


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2009)

Werde auch den Hardberg umrunden! 
Noch wer von HD? Wegen Hinfahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## Mister P. (15. Mai 2009)

Bin auch wieder dabei.

Gibt es in diesem Jahr keine Streckenbesichtigungs-Tour, oder habe ich die verpasst???

Grüße


----------



## saxoshuttle (15. Mai 2009)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder dabei.
> 
> Gibt es in diesem Jahr keine Streckenbesichtigungs-Tour, oder habe ich die verpasst???
> 
> Grüße




Die Streckenbesichtigung war meines Wissens am 09.05.

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## herr.gigs (24. Mai 2009)

Erste Sahne die Trails heute, hat wieder Spaß gemacht.

Im Moment fällt mir kein Kritikpunkt ein, nur Lob! Vll. noch mehr derbe Trails  ?


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Erste Sahne die Trails heute, hat wieder Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Im Moment fällt mir kein Kritikpunkt ein, nur Lob! Vll. noch mehr derbe Trails  ?



Ist der wirklich so gut? Dann muss der Marathon nächstes Jahr aber auf meinen Kalender, bisher hab ich das noch gar nicht so mitbekommen - schade!


----------



## herr.gigs (24. Mai 2009)

Ja die Trails sind heftiger als beim Keiler in Wombach, schon deutlich, aber dennoch alles gut fahrbar. Und du zahlst nur 25, gibt aber keine Trinkflaschen auf der Strecke und im Starterpaket ist nur ein Riegel und ne alte BSN von Anfang des Jahres. Schön kl. (vll. um die 500 Starter) und eher familiär.

Da fällt mir doch noch was ein: Die Neutral.-Runde durchs Dorf ist halt schei... weil stellenweise eng und links/rechts Autos.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ist der wirklich so gut? Dann muss der Marathon nächstes Jahr aber auf meinen Kalender, bisher hab ich das noch gar nicht so mitbekommen - schade!


definitiv bestes preis- leistungsverhältniss. klar, neustadt und bad wildbad sind heftiger, aber in siedelsbrunn jede menge schöne strecken und auch einige knackige abfahrten. klar, nicht so perfekt organisiert wie profi-marathons, aber dafür nur 20/25 euro und ne sehr schöne runde, viele trails oder natubelassene waldwege.


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> definitiv bestes preis- leistungsverhältniss. klar, neustadt und bad wildbad sind heftiger, aber in siedelsbrunn jede menge schöne strecken und auch einige knackige abfahrten. klar, nicht so perfekt organisiert wie profi-marathons, aber dafür nur 20/25 euro und ne sehr schöne runde, viele trails oder natubelassene waldwege.



Wildbad kannste rausstreichen!  Bin die neue Strecke gestern abgefahren, kommt an die alte bei weitem nicht ran, klar hats noch ein paar schöne Trails, aber doch schon viel weniger als früher...
Muss ich mir dann echt mal für nächstes Jahr auf den Terminplan nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (25. Mai 2009)

... kann ich nur bestätigen " Hammerstrecke mit tollen Trails " fand es auch
besser & härter als Wombach.
Habe da ich bis 31.12.08 gemeldet habe sogar nur 12 Eur gezahlt. Dagegen
dürfte der Forestman nur 1 Eur kosten  * lach * ist aber so .

SIEDELSBRUNN


----------



## herr.gigs (25. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich auf 25 kam... tatsächlich hab ich 18 für die Langstrecke gezahlt. Da kann man nicht meckern...

@ Klaus: Auch gut ist, direkt vor dem Vereinsheim oder unterhalb davon sind massig Parkplätze, du hast es also überhapt nicht weit zur Startnummernausgabe, Klo´s + Duschen. Das ganze Vereinsheim ist recht neu und sehr angenehm eingerichtet, massig Platz in den Klo´s und Duschen. Und: Ich hab gestern gegen 14Uhr geduscht, da ging schon die letzte Siegerehrung (Langstrecke) über die Bühne, also kein langes warten.

Hat jemand ein Link zur Ergebnisliste?


----------



## slatanic (25. Mai 2009)

muß ich auch bestätigen HAMMERTRAILS  

was heißt hier gab keine Getränkeflaschen auf der Strecke

lagen doch genug auf der Strecke rum,nebenbei noch Pumpen,Ketten,etc
man hätte sich eigentlich en neues Rad aufbauen können mit dem ganzen Material was auf der Strecke lag   

Hoffentlich ist die Ergebnisliste bald im Net


----------



## doppelhac (25. Mai 2009)

Ergebnisse kids-cup sind online, Rest soll im Laufe des Tages folgen.


----------



## Jo.wa (25. Mai 2009)

ich könnte mich krumm ärgern, am anfang hatte ich nach 30 minuten nen kettenriss und den letzten kilometer hab ich geschoben, weil ich nen platten hatte. top ten wäre locker drinn gewesen


----------



## Bountain Mike (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bountain Mike (25. Mai 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich auf 25 kam... tatsächlich hab ich 18 für die Langstrecke gezahlt. Da kann man nicht meckern...
> 
> @ Klaus: Auch gut ist, direkt vor dem Vereinsheim oder unterhalb davon sind massig Parkplätze, du hast es also überhapt nicht weit zur Startnummernausgabe, Klo´s + Duschen. Das ganze Vereinsheim ist recht neu und sehr angenehm eingerichtet, massig Platz in den Klo´s und Duschen. Und: Ich hab gestern gegen 14Uhr geduscht, da ging schon die letzte Siegerehrung (Langstrecke) über die Bühne, also kein langes warten.
> 
> Hat jemand ein Link zur Ergebnisliste?



http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/


----------



## Dreizack (26. Mai 2009)

Bilder sind online ... http://www.go4it-foto.de


----------



## Graukappe (26. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Tipp für Biker die fürs nächste Mal eine Übernachtung in Siedelsbrunn suchen: Die Pension MAIENHOF: Liegt direkt an der Zufahrtsstrasse zum Start/Zielgebäude. (ca.400m). War optimal für uns, super nette Leute, gute Zimmer und sehr lecker Frühstück. Brauchten erst nach dem Rennen das Zimmer räumen und konnten auch noch dort duschen und das Ganze für 55  fürs Doppelzimmer.


----------

